# Lost six of my goaties to a dog attack



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

My heart is so heavy this morning!! Six of our little weathers/bucks were brutally mauled to death during the night by someone's pit bull cross. We had taken them up to my dad's house to pasture there for a few weeks. Our LGD wasn't there, but we didn't worry too much because everything was woven wire, gates with woven wire ect. I wish I could have been there to rescue them. I just keep seeing them in distress and panic, as that good-for-nothing snake of a dog mangled my innocent babies to death. Then the bloody brute went and laid on my dad's porch like a majesty waiting to be exalted for his accomplishment.
Sad to say, but at least I have a little satisfaction in knowing that the brute was riddled with bullets as a thank you for his despicable deed. He got away unfortunately I writing this, I in no way want any animal to suffer. The shots were aimed to kill, but sometimes dogs are hard to kill.
Anyway, goodbye Huck, Tony, Thor, Caesar, Argo, and Alec:angelgoat: You will all be greatly missed. I hope they didn't suffer as much as I am afraid they did


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, I bet you are in a little bit of shock, too. Goodness, I'm sorry. That is nuts. I feel so sorry for you and the goaties!  May god bless you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I am SO sorry! It's not the dog's fault, as much as I know I would be extremely angry ... it's instinct, dogs are hunters, goats are prey.  What a horrible loss ... I feel for you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope your animals didnt suffer in the process. Im sure I will not be liked that much when I say this but I hate pit bulls!! Everyone says that its how they are raised, but I have to disagree, they have the kill in them and when they get it in their mind there is no changing it. We have killed 8 of them in the last year in a half, not just here where i live, this is 3 different places and not close. We had 8 dead calfs and 13 cows with missing ears, and part of their lips. Again I am sorry for your loss, but Im glad you posted this, even if that dog was not raised to be mean, and I dont think there are that many out there that is, They have it in them and animals really seem to bring that out in them. I understand you not wanting that animal to suffer, and I agree, but your animals didnt do anything wrong to have that happen to them.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OH NO!!!!! i'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:

really, words can't express how sad I am for you. people need to keep their dogs in line, no matter what breed.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, Jessica, I have met good pit bulls. That's like saying you don't like all humans. Just think, humans are like pit bulls in a way. Sounds darn right silly, but think about it.

I do agree that when they have that thought in their mind that there is no way through it, though. Part of me feels bad for them. They used to be called "The Nanny Dog" because they were so great at watching little kids while parents were gone. 

I understand your comment but I wouldn't put every pit bull down because of what some of them did.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

No matter what, though, what this dog did to your goats is unspeakable. That dog needed to die. I wouldn't want it to suffer, at ALL, but he NEEDED to go. Anything like that would most likely have a better "life", dead.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Pits are terriers....as terriers, they have an incredibly high prey drive.  irresponsible owners get that bad rap for them. I would be hunting the owner of that dog and he/she would be replacing my livestock! People who are irresponsible pet owners tick me off. I have a pit. My pit can't be trusted with my livestock therefore, my pit stays penned unless we are out with him or he is in the house.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im very sorry for your loss...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's incomprehensible what a domestic dog will do to a herd. 

It is irresponsible dog owners that let this happen. We have 2 pit dogs as well. I would never let my dogs or even my mom's labrador any where near my goats nor run free. I don't think dog owners really have a clue about letting their dogs run free and that's just horrible. A similar incident happened to a friend recently with a lab and a beagle. She lost 3 of her sheep.

We've actually come across people that say their dog deserves to run free. They won't pen them or leave them inside during the day. It's sad for the livestock and for the dog.

I'm so sorry this has happened to you and your little ones.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you. :hug: I hope that if that dog isn't dead of his wounds, then at least he learned a lesson on and won't come back.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH NOOO! I am so very sorry! That is devastating!    I can understand the occasional escaped dog and the owner that pays for damages. But it is ridiculous how many people let their livestock-killing dogs run loose. I guess it will always be that way, and we just have to deal with it.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh NOOO! That's awful! So sorry for your loss!  That's a huge fear for me, as our neighbors have a pit cross that they let free range.... as of now he has killed a chicken and 6 of our cats. It's only a matter of time before my husband decides that he did something unforgivable and makes him "disappear".


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry, that is horrible.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Well, Jessica, I have met good pit bulls. That's like saying you don't like all humans. Just think, humans are like pit bulls in a way. Sounds darn right silly, but think about it.
> 
> I do agree that when they have that thought in their mind that there is no way through it, though. Part of me feels bad for them. They used to be called "The Nanny Dog" because they were so great at watching little kids while parents were gone.
> 
> I understand your comment but I wouldn't put every pit bull down because of what some of them did.


Ohh no Im not saying I go around killing peoples pits, these have been shot while hanging on to animals trying to kill them. I still dislike the breed and will never have one, but I do have to say the ones that say they know their pits can not be trusted around their goats, you guys have your head on straight. The same as my border collie is not 100% trusted because she is a herd animal and I know she would herd them to death.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry :hug: Glad you know who the culprit was , and I hope was !
I dont want any animal to suffer. But unfortunately if that dog wasnt shot or put down , Im almost positive if it were loose again , it will kill again , cause it knows exactly where to go to do it. 
I hope you find the owners of the dog and they pay dearly for THEIR mistake.
Again , I am so very sorry for your loss. They are at rest now and at peace. 
Remember them happy and peaceful . The shock will wear off in time honey , and you will be able to remember them in a better way.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone, missing my little buddies so much. I am not trying to bash pits. I don't care for them, but it could have just as easily been any sort of pooch that might have done the same thing. Just wish people would be more responsible if they are going to own such an animal. The shots fired at the dog were meant to kill it, not wound it. I love dogs, I don't wish to see them suffer, and don't just go shooting at them because they cross my property ect. However, in a situation such as this I believe the land owner has every right to protect his/her property. Wouldn't have shot the dog for just passing through. Just did what felt like needed to be done at the time. It is a sad situation all around.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! How devastating


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I can promise you....if it would have been going after my goats, it would have been shot too. So, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: There are no real soothing words for a loss of that magnitude  I can only say how I empathize with you and that i would have shot the dog as well


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So very sorry!! What a nightmare situation! I too have a neighbor that has a pit that gets out of their fence a lot. I worry about it all the time. You did what you had to do in shooting it. As much as I love all animals I know I would have done the same it the same situation. I can't beleive it killed that many.
I hope you find peace and have good support through this ordeal.
Love sent your way....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Again, I am very sorry. And, Jessica, I didn't mean "put down" as in kill, I meant put down as in say they are all bad.

I would've shot the dog, no question about it! I was just saying that I have met good ones. But goodness, I am all-the-way cautious when it comes to meeting one. When I lived in the city, we had a pair of pit bulls come onto our property. Needless to say, we stayed inside. We called the ASPCA to come pick them up. Awhile later, we heard that they had come onto a golf clup and harrased/bit some people there. And, just a few months ago, we had two rottie sisters come onto our property eyeballing our chickens. We also had a lab/pittbull mix roaming around our farm. He is un-nuetered and comes around every once and a while. Cautious of him, but he has never harmed anything. Then we found a great dane walking on the side of the road. Again, an un-nuetered giant male. Yep, we bought two livestock guardian dogs.

I think people are so irresponsible with their dogs. We have 6 dogs. Our Newfoundland and our lab stay inside but come out every night and morning. So do our two puppies, also when we are out and they are supervised. Our other two are guardians. It is crazy with so many dogs, and so many different schedules, but in no way are we letting our dogs kill anything else.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

In hind site, I wish that we had just captured the dog and called the Humane Society!! But in the heat of the moment you just follow your gut instinct. My dad saw my mutilated goats, and felt he needed to kill the dog. I am just glad that our entire herd was not there. I am sure the dog would have killed them all. Seems like people have always wanted to throw strays out at dad's house, don't know if this dog was a stray, or just out for a stroll. Anyway, it has been such a sad day. I will never forget this 4th of July. Here are a few pics I have as memories. I must remember that the most important thing is that no human beings were hurt, and that I have my family. For that I am thankful.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks again each and everyone of you for your kind comments. It helps to be able to share things with fellow goat owners/lovers who can understand.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I feel your pain. I lost a total of 14 goats, a calf and 25 chickens and ducks in 2 separate dog attacks about a year and a half ago. It was so traumatic. Before I bought my new goats we built a barn and they get locked up at night. I hate to have to do that, but I can't afford the Ft. Knox fencing that would be required to keep dogs out and I wouldn't completely trust it anyway. I would get LGDs but I don't know if I trust any dog in with my goats.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, dixiegirl3179, so sorry to hear that you lost so many animals. It is a traumatic experience. I understand your feelings about not trusting any dog with your goats. If we didn't already have LGDs, then I probably wouldn't ever get one. However, our LGD's are awesome with our goats. Just make sure if you ever get one, get it as a pup born in a goat stall. I know that doesn't mean something may never happen, but when they are born with goats all around them they see the goats as part of their family. I wish my LGD's had been with my goats, but who knows they may have been killed by the pit as well. I bet they would have defended my goaties till their last breath though. You are right about fencing being expensive too. I thought I had that place fixed good enough to keep a dog out, but I guess I didn't.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

They were beautiful boys. I hope you get to a point where you can remember them as they were and not what happened to them. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pixie13 , they were such beautiful boys. 
I can't imagine the horror you saw. All I can do is pray for you and your family.
It may not seem like it now , but time will heal and you will be in a better
place. You will get through this. God Bless.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh no, that is horrible!

I'm so sorry.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

big hugs Pixie,Ive also seen what dogs do to defenceless goats  
Pit Bulls in some Aust. states arnt aloud to be kept at all and not bred.There have been to many attacks on humans,pets and livestock.,dog laws here are very very strict with massive fines,Ive also seen what they do to new born calves  .On rural propertys if you have a stray dog you can shoot it or bait with 1080,same goes for any feral animal.In the suburbs local council has to deal with the complaints. If that mongrol dog was hit by bulletts it will get infected and die,good riddance!! teejae


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am not defending pits but any stray or rogue dog could devastate a herd of goats. Dogs suck when they kill because they kill everything they can catch til they are stopped or there is nothing left. They aren't killing to eat it, they just leave the mangled carcasses there. We have had rogue dogs kill our cattle before, especially calves. It is sickening. 
Pixie, I am so very sorry for your loss, and so sorry you had to witness the aftermath. Your goaties were simply adorable. ((HUGS))


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh honey, your herd was so beautiful ... this just breaks my heart.   As much as I love pits, they have a very high prey drive and owners need to EDUCATE themselves and REALLY TRAIN these dogs. They are smart, loving, and protective, but can be very destructive as well due to bad breeding, bad training, or just not the right environment.

I just wish I could hug you right now. :hug: That is so horrible. I can't imagine, I don't want to ... I love my babies so much I know it would devistate me, as it has you.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ahhh Pixie. :hug: I am so sorry that this has happened to your beautiful boys. I cannot even begin to imagine how difficult it must be for you to try to deal with their loss. I'm glad that you have your family near, and I hope one day soon you can remember them as they were. I wish I knew what to say to make it better.


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. ((hugs))


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your losses. ;( 

This is a good lesson for others with what dogs will do.

Don't take it out on the breed pit bulls. Almost all dog breeds will do that, it is just natural instinct. Think dogs kill birds, squrills, and many other poor animals. Thy cant help it. Some pit bulls were trained to be mean, but most were not. I have met several very sweet pit bulls!


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

Again I'm verrryyyyy sorry for your poor sweet babies but just please don't hold a grudge against put bulls.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They were SO PRETTY and so sweet looking! :'( It's a cruel, cruel world. But God isn't finished yet, and He allows death and sorrow because sometimes that is what it takes to make us more like Him. :hug: I hope and believe there will come a time when all animals and people will live together in peace. Sometimes that is all that keeps me going.
God cares for even the tiniest sparrow, and not one can fall without Him. Keep reminding yourself that He was also right there with your little goats. They weren't for one moment abandoned by Him.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I don't hold a grudge against pit bulls. I know that it is the instinct of many breeds to do such a thing if they get a chance. I also know that anyone who has goats goats long enough might have to experience something like this at least once. I hope no one else has to experience it, but I understand that it happens. I know that many of you out there have experienced a dog attack before. I feel for you. It is hard to understand how it feels until it happens to you. Thanks everyone for the hugs and sweet comments. My boys were such sweeties. They loved everyone they met. Been hugging all my other goaties a little tighter tonight. Thanks again all.


----------



## GeorgiaBrownRIP (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry this happened to your animals. Don't put down all pits, because they aren't all like that, actually, any dog is capable of it, even the sweetest, it is how they are raised and contained. I know how you feel, though, I'd hate and destroy any dog that did that to my animal(s), no matter the breed, color, gender, whatever. That's why my lab is left with ours during the day, he lives with them, sleeps with them, follows them, and when he goes in at night, they cry for him. He puts himself between them and any unknown dog, and for a pup, he has a MEAN bark and growl, and would probably defend them with his life.


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

That is good that you don't hold a grudge against pits. I hope you can enjoy all of your other goats tonight. Just always be thankful that you still have them. Some times bad things happen but it will eventually open an other window if opportunity.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

-Deleted-


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Milkmaid, you are very right in what you said. I never meant to bash pits. It could have just as easily been a germen shepherd or any other dog. Seems like a lot of people around here that own pit bulls are the type of people that shouldn't. You see pit bulls around here in Ky.chained up with no socialization. Dad said the pit had a broken chain around its neck. More than likely this dog had spent his entire life chained to his dog house. Maybe someone would come out once a day and throw him or her some food. That is no life for a dog. No wonder he was so violent. Oh well, just wish it had never happened. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i have known many pit bulls and although they seem friendly enough i would not trust one as far as i could throw it! ive seen pitbulls in action catching wild cattle and thats fine if you need that done, but skin crawls everytime i see a "friendly" pit bull especially around children, say nothing about livestock.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I can't say whether they're good or bad, but IMHO they're just plain ugly! I never liked how they look; to me they look cruel. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Milkmaid, you are correct that they can be more dangerous due to the fact that they were bred as fighting dogs. With any dog, when you take its loyalty and protective nature (the pit was a nanny dog that would die before it left its charge) and twist it so it will attack anything you tell it to, you ruin the breed.  Horrible. It's reflects on humans more than anything really, that we destroyed such a good dog.

But anyway, this is not the thread for a dog debate. She's mourning the loss of her herd and her beautiful boys. :hug:And I hope I'm not being argumentative, I just know a lot of pitties that are very good dogs.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so sorry. We have 2 huskies across the street and I always get nervous when they're loose. They've never bothered my girls, but I know other huskies who have killed livestoock - even livestock owned by their own owners! Some dogs just have that strong "kill" instinct. I had a gorgeous little rat terrier. She killed our parakeet, my son's gerbil, and my neighbor's pet bunny. It's what they've been bred to do. However, if those huskies ever go after my goats, I would not hesitate to shoot. Will the dog's owner compensate you financially for the loss of your goats? He/she should!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Everyone, thanks for your comments. Milkmade, you didn't have to delete your post. You didn't say anything wrong, I agreed with what you said. I replied to your pm. I don't know if I did it right, so let me know if you didn't get it. To be honest I don't know anything about pit bulls so I am trying to not be to harsh of a judge. I am sure there was a time when the breed was first developed that they were a trust worthy companion. Seems like these days all so many people want to do is breed them to be killers. I am sure there are good ones out there. I am not saying there isn't. I just know that I personally fear them. What that dog done to my boys I can't even put into words. You could not even tell what species they were when he was finished with them.
I know lots of people out there have pit bulls, I am not saying your pit bull is bad. I am sure there are many that are loyal to their family until death. Just always be mindful of what they can do. And that goes for any dog out there, not just pit bulls.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Groovyoldlady, Hi. We don't know who the dog belonged to. It is possible it was just a pit bull that someone abandoned. We lost about $600.00 worth of goats. We had even sent off for registration for three of the six. Now we have papers on goats that no longer exist. It is such a sad situation, but I know it is just part of life. I know with farming you are going to have losses. It is just hard when you are trying to start out your business. We have so much overhead right now, and our business is just starting out. These goats were going to be some of our first profits for our little goat farm we've established. Now they are gone. One of the goats was my lamancha herd sire. Now I have no sire for my does this year. It is just a mess. Oh well, we will survive and carry on. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my So very sorry for your loss, they were so cute.

Ironically I own 8 goats and 2 sheep and a pit mix. We didn't really know what she was at the time. I was quite nervous when I started the farm back up, and almost put her up for adoption. I felt bad for her since we got her @ 7 mo, and we were her 4th home... So I decided to give her every opportunity to thrive here. She is... But reading this makes me a bit nervous. She is not allowed in the pens with them, and she will let us know if something isn't right, ie coyote, another dog, or people (many animal/thefts in general as if late) are messing, or going to mess with your other kids, so I'm proud of her for that. I really hope/pray that she won't ever do anything like what happened to you, because that would be just plain awful.... Again so sorry for your loss;( I really can't imagine.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

janeen - I have a full pit and a pit mix as house dogs. The lay out of the area is there is my house and about 150 yards away is my barn and about 200 yards away is my work shop. One of my daughters accidentally let one of my dogs loose. She ran to see my in the work shop ignoring the animals. She hasn't even paid them any mind and I don't plan to introduce her to them either though. 

I don't think this particular breed is just vicious all the time. They are a terrier and given boredom and the opportunity I do believe they can do damage but most other dogs that aren't LGD's are just as dangerous. A friend's herd was attacked by a labrador and a beagle. So I'm saying that if you love your dog, keep her, just be cautious of her ability (and any dog that you may have that isn't a LGD).


----------



## LegendsCreekFarm (Dec 27, 2011)

was the dog your dads? So sorry


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Legends creek I don't think Pixie knows where the dog came from. It wasn't her dads I don't think she knows if it was a roaming stray or an individuals that got loose and came to their farm.(Correct me if I am wrong Pixie) 
There used to be wild dog and wild dog/coyote crosses here. Once a pack of them was trying to take down one of our cows that was trying to calve in the lower pasture. I was 7 at the time and dad sent me to the house to get his rifle he was able to shoot and scare them away. 
We hated the wild dogs and wild dog/coyote crosses worse than coyotes, they were braver around people and would come closer to the house and people. They were just stray dogs people didn't want who became wild and some interbred with the coyotes. Some just worked in packs of their own. Three big wild dogs took down one of our grown cows and killed it once, Dad was able to shoot and kill all three of them but only after they had killed our cow.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So Very sorry for you loss :-(


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> janeen - I have a full pit and a pit mix as house dogs. The lay out of the area is there is my house and about 150 yards away is my barn and about 200 yards away is my work shop. One of my daughters accidentally let one of my dogs loose. She ran to see my in the work shop ignoring the animals. She hasn't even paid them any mind and I don't plan to introduce her to them either though.
> 
> I don't think this particular breed is just vicious all the time. They are a terrier and given boredom and the opportunity I do believe they can do damage but most other dogs that aren't LGD's are just as dangerous. A friend's herd was attacked by a labrador and a beagle. So I'm saying that if you love your dog, keep her, just be cautious of her ability (and any dog that you may have that isn't a LGD).


Yeah, I do love her, and she does "seem" to want to protect then We are attached to her and her to us. We've had her for almost a year and a half, and she's around 2 and a half we think. This story just makes me sad.... so I will be on the alert... and cautious with her


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We installed a fence to make sure our dogs don't get out. Obviously they still do but it's less likely and I feel safer keeping dogs and goats separate. Any dog (no matter the breed) I have that isn't raised as an LGD will be kept away from my goats. That's just my personal management choice though. I don't think my dogs would do anything but I also don't want to risk anything.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all, sorry been away for awhile. LegendsCreekFarm, no it was not our dog. Word got out fast in our little town, and people were calling trying to give us leads about whose dog it might have been. We think it may have come from a subdivision not far away, but we are not sure. I am sure no one is going to claim the dog. We should have taken pics of the goat bodies and the dog, but in all of the chaos we just didn't think to do it until after we disposed of the goats. The dog returned to my dad's and he called animal control out to capture it. The told him they would euthanize him asap. They also said he was the eighth pit bull in our county this year that they have had to euthanize for killing livestock. Amyboogie, you are correct, you must be wary of any dog that isn't a LGD. There are lots of dog breeds out there that are capable of killing livestock. Thanks everyone for the kind words. We are all doing well, and the shock has worn off for the most part. Miss my little goaties, but we are moving on. On a happier note, my husband bought me another oberhasli doeling and I am loving her to pieces


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: to you!
Sweet hubby! I want to see pics of the Oberhasli. Did you post some in a separate thread? I could have missed them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

What a horrible experience. Just last night my friend that helped me take blood on my goats for testing was up all night with her doe that got attacked by the neighbors pit bull So sad... Again so sorry.... Glad you got an oberhasli doeling yes... Pics please


----------



## bree_turpin (Jul 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss but as far as the dog he made ur babies suffer now he shall suffer I'd of done the same thing I often worry my dog will attack mine but u best believe he'll be buried before he gets my goats."


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

Those poor things. How horrible. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Milkmaide, no I haven't posted pics of her yet. I will try to get some on here soon. I will start a new thread for her. I named her Nora Rose. She is so cute. She is half oberhasli half alpine. She looks mostly oberhasli, but she doesn't have as deep as a reddish brown color. Once again thanks all for the comments.

janeen128, so sorry to hear about your friends goat that was attacked by a dog. I hope it pulls through. It is tough sometimes trying to help sick or wounded goats. I hope all goes well for your friend.


----------



## Sweet-little-baby-daisy (Apr 21, 2013)

I couldnt imagne that with my little babies im so sorryfor your loss but there with all the others i will pray God shall watch over you and your goats


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, can't imagine how sad that would be. Don't put the blame on yourself, there's nothing you could've done. And I'm sure there's SOMETHING good coming out of this, there's always a silver lining right?

So sorry for your loss, can't imagine how devastating that must be


----------

